# Eating Carp



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Is eating them something any of you guys do? I've heard of guys smoking them.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

marinate in bbq sauce...put on grill 10 min...throw in trash!!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've only had smoked carp once, but it was very good.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i tried some this winter, was pretty good actually. tasted like a sweeter version of whiting. i bled the carp out, filet'ed, cut ALL of the red meat off of the filet, seasoned with lemon pepper, rolled in cornmeal and panfried. there are a lot of small bones in the upper-back section of meat so be careful. next time i try one i'm gonna make a lot of "scoring" cuts along there to cut up the bones. if you dont get all the red meat out you'll darn near puke when cooking it! :S its horrible, the alley cats wouldnt even touch it!


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

My family used to eat it when we were younger. My dad caught a lot of carp in Metro parks. We made soup out of it and it was very good. Wish he was still here .


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Some people will smoke anything!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't support the killing and eating of carp in any form.But
if they must be taken,human consuption is one application that 
I can 'handle' if its taken on by someone who knows what they 
are doing with the fish in terms of cleaning and preparing!Not 
some jerk thats 'playing' with his new smoker,ect,ect!

I ate some carp in Germany one time.It was not bad at all really.
I was suprised,as you hear all this BS from people in this country
about how bad they taste,ect,ect.From those who know nothing
about the proper way to clean or cook the fish!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I bowfish lots of carp and have people that take them home and cook them. I have filleted some and they are bad. But you have to get them and cut out all the red meat and the mud line out. Lots of work, but some love it.


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

One of the reasons that carp taste bad in the USA is that your fathers and grandfathers and grandfathers before them put so much crap into the water that you can quite literally taste it. Even the steelhead here taste like compost....Carp caught from clean unpolluted rivers and streams taste as good as any other fish...


----------



## fish4all (Mar 4, 2006)

why eat carp when there are bass to eat, taste so much better.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

The Kernel said:


> Carp caught from clean unpolluted rivers and streams taste as good as any other fish...


actually, from clean water farm raised - they taste better than many other fish


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> One of the reasons that carp taste bad in the USA is that your fathers and grandfathers and grandfathers before them put so much crap into the water that you can quite literally taste it. Even the steelhead here taste like compost....Carp caught from clean unpolluted rivers and streams taste as good as any other fish


 wonder why my forefathers didn't screw up bas,eyes,crappies,cats and other fish with all that "crap",LOL.
i've eaten carp from the same waters i've eaten those other species,and though i never took any "special" steps in prep/cooking any of them,the carp was in no way,as palatble as the others.
that's not to say it can't make for good table fare,but i'm not going to personally take the time to go to all that trouble when i can simply catch other fish,toss them on the fire,and have a delicious,no hassle meal  
i'll stick to just catching them for fun,and tossing them back in the water for others' enjoyment.


> I can 'handle' if its taken on by someone who knows what they
> are doing with the fish in terms of cleaning and preparing!Not
> some jerk thats 'playing' with his new smoker,ect,ect!


lighten up,payara.that statement contains zero logic
are you saying as long as people prepare them to your standards(whatever they are)that they have payara's approval?LOL.
are you now the "grill police",as well as the carp police?
"jerks playing with their smoker"?c'mon,as i've told you in the past,i hope someday you learn to show your fellow "human" as much respect as you bestow on those "coveted carp"


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

They did...check your mercury and lead levels, you just can't taste that in the none bottom feeders....you are dead already...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ah,that explains why i feel like i do
but at least i ate good while killing myself


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Misfit,...Iam not trying to be the 'grill police' nor do I
have 'standards' in which carp should be propared.I
have seen a number of people take carp and 'try' to
clean and eat them.In all the cases I know of the fish 
have ended up being thrown out! Why?.Because those 
cleaning them had no idea what they were doing when
it came to cleaning them!Its a bit more complex than
cleaning a bluegill and it dose take a certin amount
of knowladge to do it 'right'.And I have seen it done
in the proper way!

Would you like to see someone take a nice big 
catfish,cut it up in an attempt to clean it and then 
end up throwing in the trash because they thought 
they knew what they were doing?Not saying its
hard to clean a catfish..But Iam sure you get
what Iam trying to say here?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

no,i don't get what you're saying.do you always know before cooking something new,that it's going to turn out perfect?would you eat it anyway,though it tasted like crap?i think not
i have no problem trying new recipes,and don't have a problem with others doing so.i also have no problem with tossing something in the trash,if it turns out to be inedible.doesn't matter if it's a carp or catfish,or that new peanut butter cake recipe i tried yesterday.nothing like i expected,and though i love peanut butter,it tasted terrible.................so it's now resting in it's proper place in the garbage can.
please don't report my wanton waste and disrespect to betty crocker


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Whatever you say......Whatever you say......


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Eat bass instead? I think they taste like weeds.


----------



## fish4all (Mar 4, 2006)

thats funny when I cook fish thats what it taste like fish,never cooked fish and had it taste like a weed you need a new recipe


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Most people that say carp taste terrible probably have never had it. 

I would never eat a carp, but wouldn't say it tastes bad....I've never had it, so how the heck would I know?


I can see what Greg is saying, I think. If you have someone that went out and caught a nice whatever and got a wild hair in his *** and decided he would try filleting for the first time and hacked it all up. The fish now looks like someone tossed it in a blender...so he throws it away.

They experiment with a carp(or any trophy fish) completely mutilate it...and end up tossing it. The fish died for no reason.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

but if a person doesn't try something,they'll never know.i doubt there are many people who repeatedly clean any fish and just throw it away without at least trying to cook it.he's talking about tossing it after cooking,not because it wasn't the prettiest filet job
i agree that if you're not going to clean a fish,any fish,with the intention of cooking/eating it,then why bother wasting it.but do you honsetly believe,as he does,that it should be eaten if it tastes like crap?hell,like me,you probably hated that gerber spinach your mother tried to force down you,and spit it back in her face  
the first fish i ever cleaned probably looked just as you described:eek;
but i cooked it just the same.and also at least tasted it to form an opinion.how on earth is one to know if they like the taste if they don't at least cook it first?how does one learn anything without first doing or trying?


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

So, if Carp taste like crap, and Steelhead taste like compost, and Bass taste like weed, what does catfish taste like?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

cats


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Misfit,....You still don't get what Iam trying to say.More 
like you don't want to get what Iam saying.But you know
exactly what Iam trying to say!  And from now on I will
agree with everything you say!If people want to let their
kids learn to clean fish on a 20lb pike or Muskie,Catfish or
Carp...By all means let them!..If they hack it up or find it
has too many bones,ect just toss out the mangled carcus 
and get another fish of the same size!And repeat untill they 
get it correct for whatever fish they happen to be on at the 
time.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i got what you SAID.where i'm having a problem is getting what you MEAN


> I don't support the killing and eating of carp in any form.But
> if they must be taken,human consuption is one application that
> I can 'handle' if its taken on by someone who knows what they
> are doing with the fish in terms of cleaning and preparing!Not
> some jerk thats 'playing' with his new smoker,ect,ect!


first you don't support killing and EATING carp.then you "can handle it" if they do it in a way you approve of.
then you state you don't approve of some "jerk" playing with his smoker
actually,i think you're so consumed by your fanaticism pertaining to carp,that you are confusing yourself,and the whole issue.
a carp is not the "holy grail",so don't take it so personal when others don't agree with you on that point.
hell,some people worship cows too,but i bet if you'd admit it,you think that's silly.i do.

ps..........you and i both know you'll never agree with everything i say,or anyone else who doesn't subscribe to the thought that the carp deserves more respect than you often show other people.you know,those jerks playing with their smokers.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Misfit....I do NOT SUPPORT the killing and eating of carp!BUT
IF IT MUST HAPPEN(the killing)then HUMAN CONSUMPTION
IS an application the I CAN handle or tolerate for the use of
the dead carp!MEANING if a carp is going to be killed,that it 
is consumed by a human!A human that has experience in the
cleaning a carp!I don't like the killing and eating of carp but if 
its going to happen and it will and dose happen....and nothing 
I can do about it.Its just MUCH easier for me to take if the fish 
is used for a GOOD reason and not left to die and rot on a bank
of in someones garden!I don't like the eating of carp becuase
the carp dies!Dose that clear it up for you?


And you make a great point that I have given thought too.
We can't seem to agree on anything!Though I think we do 
agree on some things?


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

This is off topic,but Iam just going to ask 
this here.Do my posts look all messed up to 
you guys on your screens?They look like a 
good paragraph on my screen.But like when 
Misfit quoted a bit of my first post or if I log 
out of the board and view my posts.Some of 
them look ALL out of wack!?One line will be a 
sentence and the next will be just a single 
word???Whats that all about?And how do 
I fix it?Thanks


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

If bass taste like weed then they really should be smoked....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i promise(i think,LOL)this will be my last exchange with you on this topic  
i just need to know how you KNOW if a person cleans and cooks carp to your satisfaction or not?in other words,how can you say you can live(or not)with something you most like will never witness?are you going to go around asking to watch people prepare them,so you can make your decision as to whether or not you "can live with it"?:confused
probably not,so you simply don't know one way or the other,so whether i agree or not,you'd be better off just outright condemning the killing/eating of carp.
and what qualifies you to stand in judgement of others,and the way they choose to clean/cook THEIR fish?
as i've said before,learn to respect other people as much as you respect carp,and your opinions may carry more weight.when you slam others constantly,because they don't hold your beliefs,your credibilty suffers.

ps..............your posts look fine.i think it's just the way words/sentences are formed by the system,as i get the same thing.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Misfit...Iam just refering to those cases I know of 
personally or those I hear about.I would perfer to
not hear about any cases so I wouldn't have to 
even discuss it really.But here we are.

I'm not trying to be some sort of carp consumption 
police here.I don't have a manual for the 'proper way'.
to kill,clean,or cook a carp.I really don't give it much
thought at all.As I don't have any plans to kill or eat
carp any time soon.

I don't support the killing of carp at all and I try to
encourage others not too.I do not support the eating 
of carp,becuase they HAVE to be killed.But If they ARE 
going to be taken (killed) I can deal with it a little better 
If they are actually eaten by someone.I can see where
you might find that as though Iam contradicting myself.

Eating carp is the ONLY application I see as being a
just cause for killing one!I know this is where you say
'Well who are you to say what is a just cause''.I feel
exactly what you mean.Its just an personal opinion, 
that others might take as though Iam trying to say 
is law,ect.And that Iam slamming those who choose
to do it by stating my opinion.I understand that 
completely.If people want to kill or eat carp I can't 
do a thing about it,but complain or state my views.

And also I don't really see how I ever slammed anyone 
in this disscussion?If you mean me refering to 'some jerk
with a smoker' I didn't direct that at anyone inparticular!
And can't we agree there has to be a few 'jerks' out there 
that own smokers?  Whether of not they tried to clean
or cook a carp is another matter.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> And can't we agree there has to be a few 'jerks' out there
> that own smokers? Whether of not they tried to clean
> or cook a carp is another matter.


 now there's something we can definitely agree on.


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

State Senator says that smoked carp tastes better than salmon:


http://www.southernillinoisan.com/articles/2006/03/26/top/10005930.txt


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm glad he's in Illinois and not Ohio. Are they serious? with all the problems in the world, they want to ear mark $750,000 for that? To bad they can't take that money and use it at a childrens hospital or some really good cause. But that's our elected officials at work. And to think we actually pay their salary.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

The Kernel said:


> State Senator says that smoked carp tastes better than salmon:
> 
> [/url]


He is probably talking about, em....Jewish smoked carp (I know that wasn't PC...sorry)...Anyhow I've been told by a number of people that authentic jewish deli's have OUTSTANDING smoked carp....Sammy's bagles on Clevland Ave.carries it I believe..From what i've heard it will beat any other smoked fish hands down.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

And darn proud of the final product I manage to bumble my way to. As far as smoking carp goes, it is most important to remove all the red meat as well as the meat in the immediate area where the arrow went through.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Rotfl!!!! good one shorty


----------

